# My Axolotls



## Kristina (Mar 7, 2009)

Thought I would share pics of my Axolotls. For those that don't know what they are, an Axolotl is a salamander that comes from Mexico and is endangered in the wild. They live their entire lives underwater.

These are such neat critters. I have one wild type and one melanoid.










































Kristina


----------



## Isa (Mar 7, 2009)

They are beautiful! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Very interesting, Axolotl. Thank you for the explanation as to what they are and their origin. Nice pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 8, 2009)

We used to use "water dogs" as bait to catch large-mouthed bass. Actually bought them at a bait store. Looked just like your Axolotls.

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 8, 2009)

I like their feathery gills.


----------



## Itort (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, where did you find them ? All the ones I've seen in shops are actually juvenile tiger salamders (much to the disappointment of the purchaser). Yvonne, the waterdogs you see are mostly juvenile tigers, very closely related to axolotls.


----------



## Kristina (Mar 8, 2009)

Actually, someone here locally bred these (I am very rural, so this is odd, lol.) They had five that they were rehoming, but I didn't need that many so I just took these two. I think they are awesome.

We have "Mudpuppies" around here. They are a fully aquatic salamander, too.

Kristina


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 8, 2009)

Itort said:


> Wow, where did you find them ? All the ones I've seen in shops are actually juvenile tiger salamders (much to the disappointment of the purchaser). Yvonne, the waterdogs you see are mostly juvenile tigers, very closely related to axolotls.



This was 30 years ago. I've grown quite a bit since then. I can't imagine threading a creature like this on a hook to use as bait now. I can't even cut up a night crawler to feed to my baby turtles. (I actually just posted that for its shock value. LOL)

Yvonne


----------



## dmmj (Mar 8, 2009)

I remember a turtle and tortoise magazine, about 15 years ago these Axolotls, or " water dogs" were all the rage, nice to see they are still around. I think they are very neat looking animals. so what do they eat? just curious.


----------



## Itort (Mar 8, 2009)

I read an article not long ago about these guys and efforts to protect them in the lake in Mexico City. A classic case of protecting a specie in a developing country and an urban area to boot. Their historic connections (Aztec Empire) alone make them worth preserving and the people working save them are very concerned about this.


----------



## Kristina (Mar 9, 2009)

One of the things about the "lake" that they live in in the wild, is that most maps mistakenly still show it as a "lake," when it really has deteriorated into small ponds/puddles due to development. There really IS no habitat for them in the wild anymore. Very sad when there is more of something in the pet trade than there is in their natural environment.

They are carnivorous, they love red worms, shrimp, feeder guppies, etc. I also feed them sinking salmon pellets. Their food has to sink in order for them to eat it, for the most part.

Kristina


----------

